# Help with a cookware brand



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We have some friends who are very health conscious....she is a model (some picture shoots in Chicago or Ft. Wayne, not sure what). Anyway, they saw some cookware advertised on tv that is supposed to cook anything without using oil, butter, or water. The food isn't supposed to stick or scorch. They can't remember the name of it and I have no clue as I avoid infomercials like the plague. Her husband would like to order her some for Christmas so is desperately searching.

Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Might this be what your friends saw?

Shel

================================================== ====

Are you tired of your food sticking to the bottom of your cookware? With conventional cookware you have to use unhealthy oil or cooking spray to keep food from sticking and even then it doesn't always work. When you try to remove the food half of it is stuck to the pan and gets wasted. Your fish, chicken, cookies and cakes sometimes end up looking more like scrambled eggs. There is a better way! Introducing *Smart Ware Cook Ware*.


Smart Ware Cookware is a revolutionary flexible cookware that will change the way you feel about cooking! Smartware is non-stick and non-porous flexible bakeware that stores like plastic, bends like rubber, and lasts like steel!
With this incredible flexible cookware you can go straight from the oven to the freezer or vice versa. It withstands hot temperatures without warping, melting, or flaking. *Smartware Cookware* is dishwasher and microwave safe! Use it to prepare a meal in the morning, place it in the fridge, and then heat it in the oven for a quick and easy meal.
Baking with Smartware flexible bakeware is easier and healthier. No more unhealthy oil or cooking sprays means healthier food, and no greasy mess to clean up afterward! When you are finished baking, the food just slides off and you put the bakeware straight into the dishwasher.
Through this special internet and tv offer you will receive a 16 piece set of Smart Ware. In addition to the Smartware cooking items and stencils, you will receive a great book of Chef Tony Smartware recipes at no extra cost!
If you would like to learn more about Smart Ware Cook Ware or watch the infomercial, Click Here
*Click Here to order your Smartware Cookware through our secure server!*


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Ummmm... Shel, are you a dealer? 

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No - I just copied what I found with a Google search Didn't even read much about the items - just did a cut and paste and posted the info.

s


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That Smartware is some more of Chef Tony's infomercial product.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Who'e chef tony?

s


----------

